# Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic



## ahirods (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all,

Hoping someone could provide me with the BUTT DIAMETER for the SABS 33-405 blank. Appreciate the help!


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

If you're trying to find out what size reel seat to put on it. I use Fuji DPS-22 on both my 33 & 35 blanks. 

The "20" did not go over the silver ring at the ferrule..hope this helps..


----------



## ahirods (Jul 14, 2015)

1obxnut said:


> If you're trying to find out what size reel seat to put on it. I use Fuji DPS-22 on both my 33 & 35 blanks.
> 
> The "20" did not go over the silver ring at the ferrule..hope this helps..




I appreciate the response, but I am looking for the butt diameter (all the way at the bottom). Looking to install a custom buttcap.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

okay..hows this?

the blank is = 0.889"
the grip hump is = 1.075"
the outside diameter of the screw weight is = 1.155"


----------



## ahirods (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank 1obx, I appreciate the help!


----------

